# pre-made weights for scale aircraft!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*This is great!!!*

Even though a guy at a local contest last weekend did a great job with a few aircraft setting it up so it looked like a person was reaching for something in the bottom rear hatch on a 1/48 B-29 and a B-25.

*This takes all the hassle and fuss out of those darn tail heavy model planes with very nice prices too!*

http://www.njipms.org/Reviews/Terry_Dean_Weights/noseweights.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Still not cheaper than the bag of birdshot I bought 25 years ago and am still using


----------

